# Sure Loc X-press adapters



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Any dealers out there????


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

maybe this is what your looking for
http://209.251.158.42/inst/iuslkit.pdf


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

cwhandyman,

This is exactly what I've been looking for. I've been searching for 2 hours trying to find these adapters. Really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Unless you get lucky you may find a dealer who still has some maybe in classifieds also. Could aslo try and contact surloc direct and ask if they still have any. If im not mistaken they dont make them anymore, since the newer one are out.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I just bought an x-press off someone and it has the usl1 and I need the usl2 set so I'm also interested in this thread. Keep us posted who you talk to and what you find out. Thanks.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

When I try to touch base with www.sureloc.com all I get is a busy signal. I will keep trying. My new bow is an Xpedition bow; not sure what kit I need.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Just contacted Lancaster Archery and they told me the kits for the older sureloc x-press are no longer produced. What a "downer".


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

I would bet you can get the wheels that are used on the new ones and they'd fit on the older ones.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

NJlungbuster - I just sent you a private message; that is a good-looking bear in your banner; looks hugh!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

if you cant find those take a look at safari 92 lazer cut U-PINS they may work for you.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Not trying to hijack but what is the difference in the 2 kits? I have an xpress clone with a form of the adapters and just want to know what the difference is? If there is not much I could post a pic and maybe someone can make u a set?


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

wsbark01 said:


> Not trying to hijack but what is the difference in the 2 kits? I have an xpress clone with a form of the adapters and just want to know what the difference is? If there is not much I could post a pic and maybe someone can make u a set?


I think they are just two different sizes but not 100% certain. Either way, I'd really like to see your clone and your kit. Please post!!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

NJlungbuster said:


> I think they are just two different sizes but not 100% certain. Either way, I'd really like to see your clone and your kit. Please post!!!!


It's in my in-laws garage, next time I'm down there I will get a pic and post it! I'll try to get down there tomorrow!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

wsbark01 said:


> It's in my in-laws garage, next time I'm down there I will get a pic and post it! I'll try to get down there tomorrow!


That's cool man. Thanks. And to confirm, the two kits differ in that the kit2 is wider to fit bowtech bows.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

NJlungbuster said:


> That's cool man. Thanks. And to confirm, the two kits differ in that the kit2 is wider to fit bowtech bows.


NJlungbuster, if you have a kit #1 & need a #2, just measure how much wider you need it to be to fit your limb and make up a spacer for that width to put between the two plastic brackets. Those plastic brackets can be pressed off the aluminum shaft. Everything on the #1 and #2 kits are identical, except the #2 kit has a plastic spacer to make it wider. I used to have both sets, but sold them after building my own press.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Goldwing, You might be able to modify the press to make it similar to the one I built with press wheels on a threaded rod to adjust for limb spacing. This is like the new X Press Archer and X press Pro.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1865338

You will probably have to make new brackets with threaded rods, and tap the ID of the sheave to the same thread size. At least, I assume the rods on the old X Presses are welded into the brackets. 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

BE2000 said:


> NJlungbuster, if you have a kit #1 & need a #2, just measure how much wider you need it to be to fit your limb and make up a spacer for that width to put between the two plastic brackets. Those plastic brackets can be pressed off the aluminum shaft. Everything on the #1 and #2 kits are identical, except the #2 kit has a plastic spacer to make it wider. I used to have both sets, but sold them after building my own press.


Thanks man, thats very good to know. I did actually talk with Goldwing and I think we may end up trading our kits as he has the #2 that I need and I have the #1 that he needs. But this is good to know. I actually also thought of making a wheel kit like the new ones have and see if that works. Thanks again.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are the pics of the ones I have! I hope these help!


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. I'm not the best when it comes to modifying "things". I just purchased a Xpedition bow from a good friend who has become a dealer. He is getting a new press to work with the Xpedition bows and I can use his when I need to; but it would be nice to have a press at home that will work with my new bow. Maybe I can come across the adapters I need.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

This fella (See link at the end of post) that designs the Accu-press was the original designer and manufacturer of the Sure Loc XPress, so now he makes this press. 

I have spoke with him about making me an X-Press PRO upgrade. I have an older X-Press and want the threaded adjustments for the bottom slider, but sure loc no longer makes them. This guy told me he may consider selling me one. He may consider selling aftermarket items that would work on both of he gets enough requests, ya never know.........
http://www.accu-archery.com/index.html


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

DeerCook said:


> This fella (See link at the end of post) that designs the Accu-press was the original designer and manufacturer of the Sure Loc XPress, so now he makes this press.
> 
> I have spoke with him about making me an X-Press PRO upgrade. I have an older X-Press and want the threaded adjustments for the bottom slider, but sure loc no longer makes them. This guy told me he may consider selling me one. He may consider selling aftermarket items that would work on both of he gets enough requests, ya never know.........
> http://www.accu-archery.com/index.html


I too have an older Xpress with the string adjustment at the bottom. I'd love the possibility of upgrading what I have to something more like the Accu press or new xpress pro. Can you please keep me in the loop with that!!!!


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

DeerCook said:


> This fella (See link at the end of post) that designs the Accu-press was the original designer and manufacturer of the Sure Loc XPress, so now he makes this press.
> 
> I have spoke with him about making me an X-Press PRO upgrade. I have an older X-Press and want the threaded adjustments for the bottom slider, but sure loc no longer makes them. This guy told me he may consider selling me one. He may consider selling aftermarket items that would work on both of he gets enough requests, ya never know.........
> http://www.accu-archery.com/index.html





NJlungbuster said:


> I too have an older Xpress with the string adjustment at the bottom. I'd love the possibility of upgrading what I have to something more like the Accu press or new xpress pro. Can you please keep me in the loop with that!!!!


I will for sure keep you in the loop, it will be a pleasure! I will call him back this week and we will see what he says, I cant imagine why he wouldn't wanna make the money on it.


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

DeerCook - I also would like to upgrade my X-press.


----------

